# Just a good pizza  in a sunny day W/Qview



## africanmeat (Jul 10, 2011)

Another Sunny winter  day in cape town pizza time

first the dough

5 cups bread flower

1 tsp yeast

4 tbs evoo

2 tbs brown sugar

2 tbs salt

2 cups water

mix the dry first add oil then the water till you get a silky dough

let it rest for two hours make balls size tennis balls let it rest 1 hour and do a thin pizza. use your toppings














Salami i made in my post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107801/3-winter-sausages-w-qview  

and this one i air dried. it came out delicious





































Thanks for peeking


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Great looking pizza !


----------



## keymaster (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats a mighty fine looking pizza. I was actually looking for a pizza stone at the store yesterday but could not find one. Primo wants 50 bucks for theirs but its also glazed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

Great job Ahron, your pizza looks delicious! Perfect combo of ingredients.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

Grilled Pizza....OMG!

I think I'm in Love!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 10, 2011)

meateater said:


> Great looking pizza !


Thanks




Keymaster said:


> Thats a mighty fine looking pizza. I was actually looking for a pizza stone at the store yesterday but could not find one. Primo wants 50 bucks for theirs but its also glazed.


Stay away from glazed ones are not healthy you can find  out door  teracota tiles unglazed for 10 bucks




SmokinAl said:


> Great job Ahron, your pizza looks delicious! Perfect combo of ingredients.


Thanks AL




TJohnson said:


> Grilled Pizza....OMG!
> 
> I think I'm in Love!
> 
> Todd


   Thanks


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh man! That looks killer Ahron, nice job!

Steve


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 10, 2011)

Is that slice for me??


----------



## gros cochon (Jul 10, 2011)

Ahron, that pizza looks absolutely delicious. I love pizza & could eat some everyday, especially if it looks like yours. Awesome my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2011)

That's One Heckuva good lookin' Pizza!!!

Nice Job Ahron!

Bear


----------



## venture (Jul 10, 2011)

Ahron, you just keep posting up these great looking pizzas!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 10, 2011)

Great pizza Ahron - you keep putting up some great food


----------



## alelover (Jul 11, 2011)

That looks killer. Love all those toppings too. What temp did you grill it at?


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Now I'm craving pizza. Looks amazing. Do you throw smoke on or is it grilled?


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 12, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Oh man! That looks killer Ahron, nice job!
> 
> Steve


  Thanks Steve




realtorterry said:


> Is that slice for me??


 Thanks




Gros Cochon said:


> Ahron, that pizza looks absolutely delicious. I love pizza & could eat some everyday, especially if it looks like yours. Awesome my friend.


  Thanks Gros




Bearcarver said:


> That's One Heckuva good lookin' Pizza!!!
> 
> Nice Job Ahron!
> 
> Bear


 Thanks Bear




Venture said:


> Ahron, you just keep posting up these great looking pizzas!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


  Thanks
 




Scarbelly said:


> Great pizza Ahron - you keep putting up some great food


 Thanks




alelover said:


> That looks killer. Love all those toppings too. What temp did you grill it at?


Thanks it is in the 500F




teeznuts said:


> Now I'm craving pizza. Looks amazing. Do you throw smoke on or is it grilled?


 Thanks it is grilld


----------



## alelover (Jul 12, 2011)

Grilled around 500F. Got it.


----------



## roller (Jul 12, 2011)

You really have that down pat!!!!!! Looks great !!!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 22, 2011)

Keymaster said:


> Thats a mighty fine looking pizza. I was actually looking for a pizza stone at the store yesterday but could not find one. Primo wants 50 bucks for theirs but its also glazed.




I know this is an old post, but I'll reply anyway in case anyone's interested. If you don't have a pizza stone and don't want to spend the money on one, a cast iron skillet placed upside down on your grill or oven rack works really well. Heat at 500˚f for a half hour or so and then slide your pizza on the upturned bottom of the skillet. A thin crust will get that nice mahogany char in around 7 minutes.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Nov 22, 2011)

Keymaster said:


> Thats a mighty fine looking pizza. I was actually looking for a pizza stone at the store yesterday but could not find one. Primo wants 50 bucks for theirs but its also glazed.


If you have a kitchen collection near you they have them for like $15


----------



## ellymae (Nov 22, 2011)

Now that is a good looking pizza!


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahron's the one that got me grillin pizzas. Haven't looked back.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2011)

alelover said:


> Ahron's the one that got me grillin pizzas. Haven't looked back.




Yup!!

Ahron can sometimes be a bad influence!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I know. And I'm so easily swayed.


----------

